# Function of the word "to"



## surikatka

Witam wszystkich,

Nie rozumiem funkcji słowa "to" w tym zdaniu.  Jeśli "wyjaśnienia" jest czasownikiem, co to znaczy?  

"Ten kurs *to* wyjaśnienia idiomów oraz historyjki z pytaniami i odpowiedziami."

Dziękuję bardzo


----------



## zaffy

That's weird indeed, we use 'to' while defining things where in English the verb to be is used. 

Samochód to pojazd z 4 kołami. - A car is a vehicle with four wheels.

Wakacje to miły sposób na spędzanie wolnego czasu - A holiday is a nice way to spend free time.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To zdanie jest bardzo kolokwialne, a nawet niedbałe i brzmi źle, ponieważ zachodzi tu niezgoda pomiędzy podmiotem i orzeczeniem, zarówno w liczbie (kurs - są), oraz przeskok myślowy od "kurs" do "wyja
ą

Poprawniej było by powiedzieć "Ten kurs *obejmuje* wyjaśnienia idiomów oraz historyjki z pytaniami i odpowiedziami." Albo jeszcze lepiej "Na tym kursie uczestnicy dostaną wyjaśnienia idiomów oraz historyjki wraz z pytaniami i odpowiedziami"


----------



## jasio

"Wyjaśnienie", to nie czasownik, lecz rzeczownik odczasownikowy (gerundium) utworzony od czasownika "wyjaśnić" ('to explain' -> 'an explanation'). W związku z tym to wypowiedzenie nie jest zdaniem, lecz równoważnikiem zdania.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> "Wyjaśnienie", to nie czasownik, lecz rzeczownik odczasownikowy (gerundium) utworzony od czasownika "wyjaśnić" ('to explain' -> 'an explanation').



W polskim gerundium od _wyjaśnić_ to _wyjaśnianie_, a w angielskim od _explain_ to _explaining_.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> W polskim gerundium od _wyjaśnić_ to _wyjaśnianie_,


"Wyjaśnianie" to raczej od "wyjaśniać". A "wyjaśnienie" jest od "wyjaśnić".


grassy said:


> a w angielskim od _explain_ to _explaining_.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że tłumaczeniem słowa "wyjaśnienie" jest "explanation".
Poza tym explaining - Wiktionary podaje, że "explaining" to present participle, a gerund - Wiktionary - że mimo takiej samej pisowni angielskie gerundium i imiesłów czasu teraźniejszego nie są tym samym.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> "Wyjaśnianie" to raczej od "wyjaśniać". A "wyjaśnienie" jest od "wyjaśnić".



OK, tu mnie przekonałeś. Faktycznie mówi się np. _Wyjaśnienie tego zabrało mi dużo czasu.



jasio said:



			Co nie zmienia faktu, że tłumaczeniem słowa "wyjaśnienie" jest "explanation".
		
Click to expand...

_
Zależy. W moim zdaniu powyżej można tłumaczyć jako "explaining".


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> OK, tu mnie przekonałeś. Faktycznie mówi się np. _Wyjaśnienie tego zabrało mi dużo czasu._
> Zależy. W moim zdaniu powyżej można tłumaczyć jako "explaining".


W zdaniu powyżej to chyba nawet należy.


----------



## Poland91pl

Hey. 
This course is an explanation of....
Ten kurs to wyjaśnienie idiomów znaczy to samo co * ten kurs jest wyjaśnieniem idiomów. Czym jest ten kurs ? Ten kurs to co to jest? To jest wyjaśnienie idiomów ( it is an  explanation)


----------



## surikatka

jasio said:


> "Wyjaśnienie", to nie czasownik, lecz rzeczownik odczasownikowy (gerundium) utworzony od czasownika "wyjaśnić" ('to explain' -> 'an explanation'). W związku z tym to wypowiedzenie nie jest zdaniem, lecz równoważnikiem zdania.



Ma sens.  Dziękuję bardzo!


----------

